

Running XQuery Universally - wcandillon
http://xqueryguestbook.my28msec.com
At 28msec, we're using XQuery in replacement of a typical application stack (SQL, scripting, Javascript). We've built the following demo in order to showcase the advantages of using a single programming language when building an application: http://xqueryguestbook.my28msec.com
======
virmundi
While the general idea is interesting, I think that we've been mislead a bit.
My take away is that we could use XQuery for everything. JQuery is used to
back the whole thing. While XQuery might be the language that the front end is
programmed in, it still needs JavaScript to do its job. Also, index.html is
still HTML filled. So the XQuery manipulates the app that way, but still needs
HTML in a template to get to the user.

I was expecting the whole thing to be generated by XQuery.

~~~
gabipetrovay
the nice part of it is that "the whole thing _is_ generated by XQuery. XQuery
is aware of languages like XML, XHTML or HTML and can natively serialize
content to any of those. (see the W3C XQuery serialization spec.)

A few more comments: \- JQuery is a different story. Besides the "Query" in
the name there is no other comparison. JQuery is a set of Javascript
libraries; XQuery is a XML Query Language. Moreover, both can co-exist in a
web application. \- The XQuery Guestbook exaple is a proof of concept that a
language like XQuery can be used "universally" from the back-end to the front-
end. \- If you want to install the plug-in version of the XQIB (XQuery in the
Browser) you can turn off JavaScript support in your browser.

So you might wanna dig a little more into XQuery and platforms like 28msec's
Sausalito that do all the things ONLY in XQuery. You might love it. :)

------
Titanous
Is XQuery a joke?

~~~
dscape
Is that a question?

------
phunehehe
(: the syntax for comments makes me smile for each and every of them :)

